# Top of your "TO SHOOT" list.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

*Take your pick*​
Coyote1218.75%Grey Fox11.56%Red Fox11.56%Bobcat2234.38%Mt. Lion (Couger)2132.81%Grey Wolf710.94%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Take your pick guy's. If you could call in any one of these predators tomorrow and have an opportunity to harvest it. Which would you choose?

1st pick for me would be a MN Bobcat. Then a MN Grey Fox. The it would have to be a MN Grey Wolf if they ever legalised it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I chose a mt.lion because there has been one seen 3 times not even a mile from our house and it would just be sweet to get one. It could also be kind of scary though lol.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Ever since I was a little kid I have always dreamed of shooting a bobcat and getting it mounted. I spend quite a bit of time hunting the badlands in the last years and have ever seen one, but thats what makes it a good dream. I have also never seen a wold, grey fox, or mt. lion but I feel they would be less attainable for me.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I picked coyote. We have very few reds here and none of the others. I would really like to get a big Bobcat sometime and have a mount made. I will never get to hunt a place that has them, or most of the others choices, so I stick with reality.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

mine would be the mt lion just to prove the dnr in our area wrong as they say that they dont live in our area , evin though there has been numerous sightings and pictures taken of them the dnr still denies it


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

wmmichael20 said:


> mine would be the mt lion just to prove the dnr in our area wrong as they say that they dont live in our area , evin though there has been numerous sightings and pictures taken of them the dnr still denies it


I have the same problem down here, I am a LEO and work with the Wildlife agents in this area and hunt with them during our down time . The state biologists say there are none down here, we have seen 4 different ones in the swamps and bayous in the area......we collected cat scat and sent it in to the biologists and they said that since another biologist did not collect and confirm the location they could not accept it as evidence of their exhistance.... talk about a kick in our sack of credibility....


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

I picked the elusive Bobcat, I would love to have it mounted trying to catch a pheasant inside a glass case.
Next I would love to call in and shoot a cougar, that would be awesome.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

a mountain lion would be sweet but i would need a clean pair o britches, mounting wold be tig ole bittys for me id go for the ready to pounce crouched position, woudnt that be a good one to have a drunk buddy stumble in and see for the first time!! :bartime:  :sniper: :laugh:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

not only just the drunk buddy but anny chick you brought home that didnt know it was there lol mine freeked when I mounted my big boar from a few years ago and when I brought it home I hung it directly facing the door so you had to look right at it when she walked in ...talk about hillarous


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm sorry I looked but I didn't see ex-wife on the list. Did I miss it?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I selected Mountain Lion. It would be a dream to get a chance at a lion. I would like it to be while calling but if I just came across one I would take that too. :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm gonna say grey fox. They're such amazingly odd little critters. I want to shoot one, have it mounted and use it as a greeter at my door or as a Thanksgiving table centerpiece  I called one in last year, but stupid me didn't have the spotlight on before I started calling and spooked it off with the camotion of trying to get the light on him. I might go out to that same spot later tonight, I won't make the same mistake I did a year ago, though!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I want to mount a Cougar. 8) Ahh I mean shoot a Mt. Lion. I think it would be a sweet mount! I had one tracking me two years ago while I was deer hunting out west. It's tracks were over mine in the mud. I walked back down the trail 10 min after I had walked it, and they were there. SO he wasn't far behind me. I know he was damn close. I don't think I have ever had so many hairs up on my back!

I have a bear rug in my room. I have to tell chicks about it before they come home. They don't really like that kind of suprise. I once left the lights off and woke up to screams the next morning when she finally saw it! :lol:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> I want to mount a Cougar.


hehe, me too.

i would love to call africa sometime. jackals, various small cats and foxes, and one of them big yellow things that roars at the start of the movies.

here, right now, my goal is a bobcat. a mtn lion would be cool, but i dont know if i could shoot one. a ringtail cat would be a neat thing to see, though we dont have them this far north.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I have to tell chicks about it before they come home. They don't really like that kind of suprise. I once left the lights off and woke up to screams the next morning when she finally saw it! :lol:


Bragger! At least everyone knows where the screaming was actually coming from now.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know I know. We all know it wasn't caused by me! haha


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Itight sound allitle different at my house though!!!!!!!!!     :lol:   :jammin: dd: :drunk:


----------

